# Seeking Thai Real estates



## Goldberg

Any quality Thai Real estate. Please be in touch.


----------



## synthia

Are you Thai or do you have Thai partners or a Thai spouse or a business already set up? The only real estate you can buy otherwise would be a condominium. Foreigners are not allowed to own land in Thailand.


----------



## Goldberg

*I was looking for a partner to work with in Thailand*

Hi I am looking for someone to work with in Thailand, rather than buy myself. thank you.


----------



## Samuinick

What sort of thing are you after?

Check out my profile


----------



## Goldberg

I have seen your profile, what and how do you operate?


----------



## oddball

Have just read reports and comments on thaivisa , it seems from the comments that Thai property prices are dropping due to the maltreatment of expats by government agencies and the increasing bad attitude of thais in general , could be a good time to buy dependant on your faith in the Thais making drastic changes in thier attitude . It appears that Thais in general do not want you nor need you despite the billions of dollars you have poured into thier economy , especially at the low strata level , the prosperity of Thailand is already suffering at the exodus of a multitude of Farang . It is reported many bars etc have closed with more associated buisnesses to follow , even i personally noticed on a visit just over a month ago , how deserted many crowded bars and restaraunts had become in my previous hunting grounds , so to speak .I thought the time to purchase property was when the economy was on the rise , but then , i am a mere layman on this subject , of course it could be pertinant if you have the time and the money to languish on a desert island until the time eventually becomes ripe to proffit from your investment . All i am saying is , please check the scenario out in depth before you invest any money in anything during these posted uncertain times in Thailand , do not trust a Thai for answers because they just hate to lose 'Face 'at times like this .


----------



## Goldberg

Interesting comments, always good to hear peoples views. Thank you.


----------



## djscottyis

You can buy freehold ive just gone and bought as an investment


----------



## Stravinsky

djscottyis said:


> You can buy freehold ive just gone and bought as an investment


I've heard people say this, but have you checked the land title deeds to see who's name is on them?


----------



## hawk66

*Affordable Real Estate In Thailand*



Goldberg said:


> Any quality Thai Real estate. Please be in touch.


Goldberg here's a link to a good property site isaan-realty (note the dash). Plug it into a search engine using the usual w's, dots, and com.


----------



## hawk66

Thai property can be leased, free held, or purchased through incorporation. All these processes are too involved to fully explain here but the above site will have all the info you should require to make an informed decision. I've bought there and it is my belief that Thai property is a good investment. 

The exodus by Farangs, in my humble opinion, is by and large an exodus from the walking streets of Thailand and into the more rural private true areas of Thailand. We still enjoy Thailand, live here, and love it. There are just too many people in our once favorite haunts now-a-days.


----------



## vesnad9

*owning property*

Hawk - I am wondering if you know of any good real estate companies in souther Thailand. I am planning on moving to Thailand next year. Is it difficult to purchase property in Thailand?


----------



## hawk66

*isaan-realty*



vesnad9 said:


> Hawk - I am wondering if you know of any good real estate companies in souther Thailand. I am planning on moving to Thailand next year. Is it difficult to purchase property in Thailand?


vesnad9 I am not to familiar with Southern Thailand realty companies. When in Thailand I keep to the North. The Isaan-Realty website is a site that my partner and I have put together in order to sell homes in a development we have started in Ban Phai, Thailand near Khon Kaen. The site contains many links to other Thai realty sites, as well as, legal advice(John is a barrister). 

I am unable to write out the web address as this site will not let me enter web addresses. Just Google isaan-realty (include the dash - between isaan and realty) and it will direct you to the site. If you use the contact  on our isaan-realty site the email will come directly to my box.


----------



## hawk66

*isaan-realty*



vesnad9 said:


> Hawk - I am wondering if you know of any good real estate companies in souther Thailand. I am planning on moving to Thailand next year. Is it difficult to purchase property in Thailand?


vesnad9 I am not to familiar with Southern Thailand realty companies. When in Thailand I keep to the North. The Isaan-Realty website is a site that my partner and I have put together in order to sell homes in a development we have started in Ban Phai, Thailand near Khon Kaen. The site contains many links to other Thai realty sites, as well as, legal advice(John is a barrister). 

I am unable to write out the web address as this site will not let me enter web addresses. Just Google isaan-realty (include the dash - between isaan and realty) and it will direct you to the villa non sila site. If you use the contact  on our isaan-realty site the email will come directly to my box. 

I use an American Realtor here in the states to sell the Ban Phai properties. Just be careful who you deal with and make sure they know what they are doing and explain everything to you in detail. I can ask my realtor if she knows any Southern Thai realtors and get back to you if you'd like? In the mean time feel free to visit our site and look over the legal section to familiarize yourself with the ins ad out's of Thai real estate.


----------



## vesnad9

Can't thank you enough Hawk - I will check out your website - I will also be asking you lots more questions!! Is it true that you need to have a Thai partner in your business - Thai 51% YOU 49%? Thanks again - have great day - it is -40C here - another reason to move!!


----------



## hawk66

There are several ways to "buy" property in Thailand. However, realize that you never actually own the land. It is actually what Westerners cal extended or perpetual leases. The house you buy or build is you's but the property, in most cases, is not. There are ways to incorporate in order to "purchase" but in the end this too is a type of lease in that at some point 30, 60, 90, years down the road it will revert back to the government unless you pass it on. Yes, you can do this. Then the 30, 60, 90 will begin again and so forth and so on. I had an American friend of mine say the other day, " hell, I'd never do that"! I replied, "but you'll apply for a 30 year mortgage then at the 29th year you'll refinance for another 30. What your going to live forever?" So, if you look at it in this regard, owning Thai property, or "long term leasing" is no different from mortgaging. The only real difference is that your actually mortgaging with the Thai government as opposed to the bank. Because in both scenerios neither my American friend nor the Thai property owner really ownes anything. In the Americans case, the bank ownes his home and in the Thai property owners case the Thai government ownes the property.


----------



## hawk66

No problem Vesnad9 hope I helped. Like I said earlier it is my belief that Thai property is a good long term investment. In years to come it will be impossible to buy reasonably. Because unfortunately, Thailand has been discovered.


----------



## vesnad9

okay - I understand that - it is like "owning" a property in one of our national parks - you lease the land for 99yrs but you own your home. Honestly tell me, is the situation stable enough there to be confident that you will be able to be there for the next 20 or 30 years? How long have you been there? Are you happy? - meet many Canadians????


----------



## vesnad9

Well, I guess you answered my questions before I asked them!! So now is probably the time to do the buying!! - I know prices have gone up, but do it now before they sky rocket!!


----------



## vesnad9

Oh yes - I am planning on not financing the property - that isn't a problem there is it??


----------



## vesnad9

Have a great day -


----------



## hawk66

No, and you have hit on a key point. Most Westerners who buy there do not finance. They pay cash. This validates the point I made about my American friends mortgage. It's much the same difference as you'll have no mortgage payment but the trade off is that you don't own the property but the bank won't either.


----------



## hawk66

Glad to help. Good luck and happy trails.


----------

